# Green poop is this normal?



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi,

The male rescued pigeon is otherwise active and doing fine. Breaths hard when he flies but he is missing a couple of feathers so I thought he is putting a lot of effort to fly.

Other than the breathing hard after flying short distances to perch, he is very active, territorial, eating on his own, nest calling, normal behaviour.

His poop was good 2 days ago, I wish I had taken a pic. Today I noticed dried up very watery poop on the floor and didn't know if it was from the other female or male bird. But he pooped later again and found out it was him.

This is the fresh dropping just a few minutes ago. It didn't look as runny as the one I saw this morning.

Is this normal or he is sick with something? I change their newspaper on the box everyday and fresh water everyday. 3 days ago I gave them ACV (diluted of course) all is well. 

Just not sure why his poop looks like this?

Please let me know if everything is alright or what I need to do if something is messed up.


----------



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

The medications i have at home are, Tyl-amox powder, 4 in 1 powder, probiotics powder, baytril tablets (Cifran human grade), ACV, Garlic extract pills etc

I figured I'd provide what I have in case if the dropping is bad and it needs immediate attention.

BUMP!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Could be a few things, if the poop stays that way.

What does he eat? Has he been wormed?

Only way to know for sure is if you are able to get a poop sample analysed. In the UK that's done by a testing lab, except in maybe a very few cases where a vet has the facilities to do bacterial cultures. Don't know, obviously, what facilities exist where you are.


----------



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

he eats piegeon mix (has all kinds of seeds in it, corn etc) peanuts, grits.

His most recent poop looks like this. Updated.
It looks dark green now still watery.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Try some apple cider vinegar in the water three times a week. A tablespoon per gallon. It could tighten up that stool. A fecal exam could tell you if you are dealing with a bacteria overload and what type of bacteria to treat.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Also he should be getting probiotics. If you don't have any, then you can get some greek yogurt with the live bacteria in it, and give him some of that in his beak for a few days. 
He shouldn't be breathing hard when he flies. Something going on with that.
Is he eating enough? Drinking more?


----------



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

Ladygrey said:


> Try some apple cider vinegar in the water three times a week. A tablespoon per gallon. It could tighten up that stool. A fecal exam could tell you if you are dealing with a bacteria overload and what type of bacteria to treat.





Jay3 said:


> Also he should be getting probiotics. If you don't have any, then you can get some greek yogurt with the live bacteria in it, and give him some of that in his beak for a few days.
> He shouldn't be breathing hard when he flies. Something going on with that.
> Is he eating enough? Drinking more?


Thanks for the responses. I gave ACV that night as per some one else suggested and this is what the poop looks like now. 8 hours apart. I think it looks better.

In the noon (below)










And this is in the mid evening after I got home from work. (below)










I haven't given any medications, but just in case I ordered Flagyl/Fish zole/Mentronidazole from Russia, maybe it will arrive in a month. Cant find it locally.

What should I do about his breathing hard after flying issues. Should I wait until his one of the flight feather grow back and see how it is? Other than that, the pigeon is active, please check out this video.

https://vid.me/ckg4


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Without a vet check where they take a culture to check, can't be sure what med he would need. Depending on why he is breathing like that, it could be different meds.
Good that you ordered Metro, as certain things you really do need to have on hand for the more common illnesses. Metro is one of them as canker is very common. Let us know how he does.


----------

